# Sprout Lovers Victory !!! Aaaaagh !!!



## Lyndzi1

When I posted my Christmas Crackers poem, I didn't know the replies would make me start this strange thread so here goes !!! So do you love sprouts or hate sprouts ???


----------



## Docb

Love them provided they are properly cooked and not simply boiled to death.


----------



## Ljc

I love them .
I think some people have already got their sprouts on


----------



## trophywench

Oooh yes - I usually post a warning at the end of September that there's still a few days to get the Xmas sprouts on if you hurry - such a lot have us have been forced to endure that delicacy in the past and I'm firmly convinced that's responsible for a greater number of younger folk hating them their whole lives than would be normal.

I like ALL green leafy veg but admit I'm not over-fond of spinach whereas I drool over spring greens.


----------



## grovesy

I love them.


----------



## C&E Guy

If they are cooked lightly and are still dark green, and with something else like bacon, nuts or creamy sauce - then I may be able to force down one or two.

If they are boiled to within an inch of their lies - they are gross.

I love spinach though.

M&S do a net bag of little balls of chocolate wrapped in green foil to look like mini-sprouts. Much better.


----------



## nonethewiser

Love them, have to go steady as upsets bowels, not so much wind the other way, 4 is about max.


----------



## Robin

Love them, provided they’re quartered and stir fried with bacon lardons, and never got near a pan of boiling water!


----------



## Lyndzi1

This is so mad !! But I love it. You crazy sprout loving bunch !!  XX


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Love them, provided they’re quartered and stir fried with bacon lardons, and never got near a pan of boiling water!


That’s exactly how I cook mine, often with the addition of chestnuts. Delish!


----------



## Lyndzi1

Docb said:


> Love them provided they are properly cooked and not simply boiled to death.


That brings back bad memories of when I was first diagnosed aged 6 and was given boiled fish and yellow soggy sprouts in hospital. Probably the reason I hate them !! Scarred me for life !!


----------



## Lyndzi1

C&E Guy said:


> If they are cooked lightly and are still dark green, and with something else like bacon, nuts or creamy sauce - then I may be able to force down one or two.
> 
> If they are boiled to within an inch of their lies - they are gross.
> 
> I love spinach though.
> 
> M&S do a net bag of little balls of chocolate wrapped in green foil to look like mini-sprouts. Much better.


Chocolate sprouts ?? What ever next marzipan parsnips!!!  By the way C&E Guy this crazy thread is due to your reply to my Christmas Crackers poem, you've only got yourself to blame !! You and the sprouts made me do it !!


----------



## trophywench

C&E Guy said:


> M&S do a net bag of little balls of chocolate wrapped in green foil to look like mini-sprouts. Much better.



Saw some of them in B&M last week - willing to bet they're cheaper where I was!


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Fried or roasted are my favourites but I like them boiled too as long as they’re not overcooked.


----------



## Ljc

I don’t mind how they’re cooked  so long as they’re not over cooked
Unless they are baby sprouts I cut them in half


----------



## chaoticcar

I love sprouts my husband hates them ,but if they are in veg soup he doesn't know (He He ) 
  Carol


----------



## Flower

They are truly disgusting, that squeaky feel of them on the stem before they're cooked gives me the creeps. No way, no never


----------



## Lyndzi1

Flower said:


> They are truly disgusting, that squeaky feel of them on the stem before they're cooked gives me the creeps. No way, no never


At last, another hater !!! So I'm not the only one then. Oh you are so right about that squeaky feel,  a sure sign of something not good for sure !!!


----------



## Lyndzi1

chaoticcar said:


> I love sprouts my husband hates them ,but if they are in veg soup he doesn't know (He He )
> Carol


That's just cruel but also funny. You better hope he doesn't see your post on here or you might be in BIG TROUBLE !!! Lol


----------



## Docb

First sprouts out of the garden last night.... bit small yet but hey ho.  Chopped and stirred into potatoes (a few new small ones) sautéd with a chopped shallot and some chopped mushrooms.  Delicious.


----------



## Lyndzi1

Docb said:


> First sprouts out of the garden last night.... bit small yet but hey ho.  Chopped and stirred into potatoes (a few new small ones) sautéd with a chopped shallot and some chopped mushrooms.  Delicious.


That sounds delicious !!! if there were no sprouts in it haha !!


----------



## Docb

If you did not know they were sprouts, you would not know they were sprouts....if you see what I mean!


----------



## Lyndzi1

Docb said:


> If you did not know they were sprouts, you would not know they were sprouts....if you see what I mean!


Maybe, but you told me there in there so I do know they're sprouts so too late now !! Ha ha


----------



## KARNAK

Just picked up on this jovial thread, sprouts love `em steamed till slightly crispy with smoked streaky bacon and chestnuts.


----------



## C&E Guy

Jamie Oliver was saying something the other night about frying sprouts.

That might be better.

(I know we Scots have a reputation for frying everything! )


----------



## Docb

Lyndzi1 said:


> Maybe, but you told me there in there so I do know they're sprouts so too late now !! Ha ha



Next time I suggest a recipe I won't tell you what is in it.  That should get you sorted.


----------



## Lyndzi1

KARNAK said:


> Just picked up on this jovial thread, sprouts love `em steamed till slightly crispy with smoked streaky bacon and chestnuts.


Oh oh another Sprout lover !!!  Welcome to the weird but very wonderfully funny topic of sprouts !!! Glad you joined us alll, the more the merrier !!!


----------



## Lyndzi1

Docb said:


> Next time I suggest a recipe I won't tell you what is in it.  That should get you sorted.


Ha, ha. This sounds like Chaoticcar who confessed she sneaks them into her sprout hating husbands soup without him knowing. So cruel !!! Lol xx


----------



## Lyndzi1

C&E Guy said:


> Jamie Oliver was saying something the other night about frying sprouts.
> 
> That might be better.
> 
> (I know we Scots have a reputation for frying everything! )


It doesn't matter who's cooked them or how, YUK YUK YUKkkkk !!!! Ha ha xx


----------



## SueEK

I can munch on any veg as long as it is raw, cook any of them, bar peas and carrots, and I’m heaving. As for sprouts, yuk,  I hate the smell and taste of them cooked,you will never get me eating them, yuk, yuk, yuk ......


----------



## Lyndzi1

SueEK said:


> I can munch on any veg as long as it is raw, cook any of them, bar peas and carrots, and I’m heaving. As for sprouts, yuk,  I hate the smell and taste of them cooked,you will never get me eating them, yuk, yuk, yuk ......


Hurray, another sprout hater !!! I knew I could rely on you SueEK, my fellow sprout hater xx


----------



## chaoticcar

Lyndzi1 said:


> Ha, ha. This sounds like Chaoticcar who confessed she sneaks them into her sprout hating husbands soup without him knowing. So cruel !!! Lol xx


I am not cruel ! It is for his own good  ,and I don't want to make 2 batches of soup when he probably won't be able to tell the difference  
  Carol


----------



## Sally W

Love them! Best is frying them into a bubble & squeak next day


----------



## Lyndzi1

chaoticcar said:


> I am not cruel ! It is for his own good  ,and I don't want to make 2 batches of soup when he probably won't be able to tell the difference
> Carol


Ok, maybe cruel isn't the right word, sorry !!! Guess if he's not noticing then why stop now, at least you're making sure he's getting his veggies. My Mum used to kid me that swede was orange mashed potato when I was little and I believed it for years !! xx


----------



## Lyndzi1

Sally W said:


> Love them! Best is frying them into a bubble & squeak next day


Oh I do love bubble and squeak with any veg except for.......SPROUTS !!!! Lol


----------



## Docb

Lyndzi1 said:


> Oh I do love bubble and squeak with any veg except for.......SPROUTS !!!! Lol



Think of them as brassica oleracea var. gemmifera.  Then it will be OK.


----------



## Lyndzi1

Docb said:


> Think of them as brassica oleracea var. gemmifera.  Then it will be OK.


Sounds like a Harry Potter spell to me, but the question is a spell for what ???? Lol


----------



## Wirrallass

Lyndzi1 said:


> Chocolate sprouts ?? What ever next marzipan parsnips!!!  By the way C&E Guy this crazy thread is due to your reply to my Christmas Crackers poem, you've only got yourself to blame !! You and the sprouts made me do it !!


 
WL


----------



## Lyndzi1

I think I just did when I saw this lol


----------



## mikeyB

I love sprouts, but they are a touch flatulogenic. Together with Creon, after Christmas dinner the automatic fan extractor in the bathroom really works for its money


----------



## Lyndzi1

mikeyB said:


> I love sprouts, but they are a touch flatulogenic. Together with Creon, after Christmas dinner the automatic fan extractor in the bathroom really works for its money


And people wonder why I HATE SPROUTS ?? Glad I'm not your bathroom extractor fan !!! Lol


----------



## Wirrallass

I lurve brussel sprouts, the bigger the better, dark in colour, preferably steamed, roasted or bubble & squeak. ~ however I hated sprouts when I was a child and had to force myself to eat them otherwise i wouldn't get a pudding!!
WL


----------



## Jodee

wirralass said:


> I lurve brussel sprouts, the bigger the better, dark in colour, preferably steamed, roasted or bubble & squeak. ~ however I hated sprouts when I was a child and had to force myself to eat them otherwise i wouldn't get a pudding!!
> WL



ha ha that was the same as me as a child WL.  Although I enjoy a few now but no overly keen, rather have spring greens sweet cabbage with dinner and bubble and squeak


----------



## Lyndzi1

I admit defeat !! The DUK community is officially a sprout loving nation, the replies say it all. All sprout lovers, I hope you all enjoy your little green balls of evilness and all sprout haters enjoy whatever veg you have instead !!! 
             Merry Christmas Everyone !!!


----------



## Ljc

We had sprouts for dinner today, cooked to just the right amount of firmness.

No sprouts tomorrow as they don’t go with what we’re having.


----------



## Ditto

Bacon with shredded sprouts...mmm...tomorrow is sprout day yay!


----------



## Ljc

Ditto said:


> Bacon with shredded sprouts...mmm...tomorrow is sprout day yay!


perhaps we should start a sprouts appreciation society


----------



## Hazel

My body does not absorb the nutrients from leafy green veg, which I love, so have to have B12 injections


----------



## Docb

Hooray, the sprouts are surviving the trolling!!!!  I'll be picking mine from the garden this morning.


----------



## PaulG

A little hot chicken stock (or veggie) and melt in two teaspooons of Marmite.
Coat the sprouts and bake in the oven.

MMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Paul G


----------



## zuludog

You have to be from Lincolnshire to be able to pronounce SPRAAHHHTS correctly


----------



## Andy HB

Aldi are currently selling sprouts on a stick. Better than the plastic bag variety!

Now being steamed as I type.


----------



## grovesy

Well on Monday my local one had no sprouts at all, early afternoon.


----------



## SueEK

Been out for Christmas dinner, was lovely but all sprouts promptly removed from my plate to hubby’s. Yuk just the thought of them being on my plate is enough to make me nauseous. Expect the side effects of said sprouts will be reappearing via my husband fairly shortly ugh!!


----------

